# [Failed] Installation Mac OSx - dual boot - Hackingtosh



## Crystaline (12 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous ,

D'avance merci pour votre lecture. J'ai d'habitude un Imac mid-2011 et je souhaite me lancer dans mon 1er Hackingtosh.

Mon objectif est de monter un *Hackingtosh *en *dual-boot *depuis deux SSD avec comme système principal OSx pour du traitement audio (*musique, Logic Pro*)

J'ai donc sélectionné les composants, puis monté le PC. D'abord avec Windows 10, puis j'ai essayer de l'installer Mac OS sur le SSD n°2 en suivant différent tuto et cela à conduit à pas mal de fail.

Le matériel est le suivant :

*Carte Mère (CM) :* Gigabyte Z390 I AORUS PRO WiFi
*Carte Graphique (GPU) :* Radeon RX 590 Nitro+
*Proc :* Intel Core i9-9900K processeur 3,6 GHz
*RAM :* 2 x 8 Go DDR4 3200Mhz
*SSD :* 2 x Samsung 970 EVO SSD 1TB - M.2 NVMe
*Alim :* CORSAIR SF750 SFX
*Case :* Nouvolo Steck (mini-ITX)

Mes questions sur les étapes d'install :

*1. Change BIOS Settings *

(suivre un paramétrage du BIOS en fonction de la CM _Z390_ et du GPU _RX590_)

*2. Prepare USB Installer*

Est-il possible de réaliser la clé bootable OSx depuis un Windows ou c'est plus compliqué ? 

*config.plist* Modifications
EFI Kext Folder Setup
Additional
*3. Install Mojave*

Souhaitant avoir une rapidité et compatibilité optimale avec Logic Pro X, *Mojave ou* *Catalina *sur Hackingtosh ? à votre avis quel OS est le choix le plus easy & safe.

*4. Copy EFI from USB Stick to Main Hard drive

5. First boot into macOS!*

Mes erreurs (installation réalisée en suivant tuto tonymac avec Unibeast et un Imac mid 2011 à côté) :

Mac OSx ne se bootait que lorsque le Stick USB était branché.
Ethernet & WiFi ne fonctionnait pas.
Plusieurs partitions se sont crées sur les deux SSD (cinq ou six fichier EFI après des installations ratées) ce qui compliquait un boot 'naturel' sur OSx.
J'essaye de reprendre depuis zéro : faut-il préparer le SSD avant de commencer le paramétrage du BIOS ?







Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Cocococococo (4 Septembre 2020)

Hello, je te conseille Morgonaut absolument nickel pour la config d'un Hack..








						Build a Perfect Hackintosh - Beginners Tutorial
					

Using this tutorial even absolute beginner can build a perfect macOS Mojave Hackintosh using Vanilla installation method.  SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/morgonau...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## edenpulse (4 Septembre 2020)

Ou simplement suivre le guide que tout le monde utilise : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/


----------

